# Office work stress



## mostafamwafy (3 يناير 2010)

*فيديو جميل يوضح الى اى مدى يؤدى ضغط العمل على سلوك الفرد
لن تصدق ما ستشاهده
ارجوا ان يعجبكم
:28::28::28::28::28::28:
:75:
*​


----------



## mostafamwafy (3 يناير 2010)

*Office work stress ----- الجزءالثانى*

*لو اعجبكم الجزء الاول
انا مستعد ان ابحث لكم عن المزيد
لكنى ساكتفى بان اقدم لكم الجزء الثانى كهدية العام الجديد
ارجوا انا تنال اعجابكم

*​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (4 يناير 2010)

والله كتر خيرهم

كثرة الضغط تولد الانفجار


----------



## sayed00 (4 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
سعات بتوصل للدرجة دى فعلا

المهم فرغ الشحنة وارتاح

يستاهل

واضح انة عامل دوشة والراجل مش عارف يشتغل


و بردو كويس انو فرغ الشحنة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 يناير 2010)

يبدو أن الشباب كلهم من النوع الناري


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتخ

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز mostafamwafy على هذه المشاهد المعبرة أرجو من جميع الأخوة أن نستفيد من هذه المشاهد لكي نكون أكثر صبراً.


----------



## almasry (5 يناير 2010)

ربنا يستر علينا لحد بتهور ويضربنا وحدش ضامن حاجه


----------



## safety113 (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
والله هذا ما يصيبنا في العمل
لكن لا نصل الى الثواني الاخيرة


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (5 يناير 2010)

مشاهد رائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ايمن محمد ايزو (5 يناير 2010)

مواقف رائعة ويجب الاستفادة منها ولكن هناك ملحوظة 
جميع المواقف خاصة بالتعامل مع الكومبيوتر فهل هناك علاقة بين الضغط العصبى والتعامل مع جهاز الكومبيوتر


----------



## مصراوى وأفتخر (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف الاسكندراني (9 فبراير 2010)

جميل ورائع للأخذ بالعبرة ومثال ودرس مفيد جدآ ولكن لابد من دكتور نفسي في الشركات الكبرة لان بهذة الطريقة الموظف تحت ضغط عصبي فاقدة شعورة وخارج عن الاوعي ممكن يسبب كارثة اي ين كانت سواء في العمل او الطريق اثناء القيادة او في البيت لانة عندة شحنة لاذم تخرج باي وسيلة بدون شعور منة و يارب أستر من المتعاملين من هذا الشخص


----------



## agharieb (24 أبريل 2010)

أنما القوى الذى يملك نفسه عند الغضب- شكراً جزيلاً


----------

